# Group Purchase - IAP Smocks



## mbroberg

*Well folks, we’ve talked about it for years; we even came close once or twice; but now it is going to happen.  This post is to announce a group purchase of custom IAP Branded, Personalized Wood Turner’s Smocks!

These are the same style smocks offered by the AAW.  They feature a pocket with flap on the front and two large pockets on the rear.  The smocks are available in 6 colors:  Gray, Tan, Royal, Navy, Maroon and Silver (Silver looks more of an off white to me, but they call it silver).  They come in sizes: S – 3X.  Larger sizes are also available but cost a little more.  These smocks are designed to be worn over clothing so they do run larger than normal.

They will have the IAP Logo embroidered on the upper left front.  For an additional $5.00 names can be embroidered above the logo, on the pocket flap or on the right front.

To purchase one or more of these smocks members must submit a completed IAP Smock Order Form (Attached) to me via email AND submit payment to me via PayPal once you receive an email from me with your verified total and payment instructions.  All payments are to be submitted by using the PayPal “Friends and Family” option.  Funds submitted by use of the “Pay for Goods or Services” option will be immediately refunded.  

 A breakdown of the purchase price is as follows.

Smocks (Sizes S – XXXL) with logo embroidered:  $55.00
Smocks (Sizes XXXXL+) with logo embroidered and shipped domestically, Add:  $5.00
International Shipping: Add $10.00
Embroidered name (optional):  Add $5.00
Additional Insurance (optional):	$2.75

Any money collected that totals over $1.00 above the actual, final costs incurred per order will be refunded to the buyers.  Overages less than $1.00 will go to the IAP.

To order please download the attached Order Form (Word Document), complete it and email it back to me at IAPSmocks@gmail.com.  After I review your order form I will send you an email verifying your total and payment instructions.  DO NOT SEND PAYMENT UNTIL YOU RECEIVE THE EMAIL.  I will attempt the email within 24 hours of receiving an order form.

The attached photos show a smock, the logo embroidery and the colors available.  Be advised that the coloring of the logo may vary depending on the color smock you order.

Orders may be submitted between now and July 14th.

Please contact me right away with any questions or if you see any mistakes being made.  Let’s take care of them sooner rather than later.

Feel free to brag about your order in this thread but do not attempt to order a smock in the thread.  Follow the steps above to do that.*


----------



## D.Oliver

That's an IAP smock, not an IAP schmuck. I'm not for sale (at least not at that price).:biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg

We could never begin to put a price on you Derek!


----------



## magpens

Coupla questions, please :

(1)  What approx length are the smocks ? .... knee length ? ... longer ? ... shorter ?

(2)  Is there a Velcro fastener at the neck ? . (to keep chips out)

(3)  Short sleeves or long sleeves ? . (Yeah, I know long sleeves are a lathe hazard)

(4)  What material are they ? ... cotton ? ... poly ? ... blend ? ... washable ?

Thanks


----------



## mbroberg

magpens said:


> Coupla questions, please :
> 
> (1)  What approx length are the smocks ? .... knee length ? ... longer ? ... shorter ?
> 
> (2)  Is there a Velcro fastener at the neck ? . (to keep chips out)
> 
> (3)  Short sleeves or long sleeves ? . (Yeah, I know long sleeves are a lathe hazard)
> 
> (4)  What material are they ? ... cotton ? ... poly ? ... blend ? ... washable ?
> 
> Thanks



On me the length falls about midway between my waist and my knee.

There is not a Velcro fastener at the neck.  The zipper zips all the way up to keep chips out.  The back of the collar is elastic so you don't choke.  I can tell you that they are comfortable at the neck and do keep the junk out.

They are short sleeve.

The tag does not identify the material.  I believe it is a nylon or a nylon blend, could be polyester.


----------



## PR_Princess

mbroberg said:


> On me the length falls about midway between my waist and my knee.



Photo?? :biggrin:


----------



## edstreet

Any way you can show the whole thing? so we know what the sleeves and the bottom looks like?


----------



## mbroberg

PR_Princess said:


> mbroberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> On me the length falls about midway between my waist and my knee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo?? :biggrin:
Click to expand...


Sure Dawn! :tongue:


----------



## mbroberg

edstreet said:


> Any way you can show the whole thing? so we know what the sleeves and the bottom looks like?



Will this work Ed?  Along with the previous photo you can see the hem and the sleeve.  If not, I'll take some more pics.


----------



## mmyshrall

mbroberg said:


> We could never begin to put a price on you Derek!



I agree, Mike, Derek is just absolutely priceless...  :biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg

Here are some links to AAW's site.  They have pictures and and a description.  As I said in the OP, these are the same smocks.

https://aaw.site-ym.com/store/ViewProduct.aspx?id=3550920

https://aaw.site-ym.com/store/ViewProduct.aspx?id=2069517

According to their description the material is nylon.


----------



## PR_Princess

I'm dunno about those links Mike.......


The IAP model pics soo much better!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


(P.S. - Not even mentioning the better smock prices!)


----------



## mbroberg

PR_Princess said:


> I'm dunno about those links Mike.......
> 
> 
> The IAP model pics soo much better!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue:
> 
> 
> (P.S. - Not even mentioning the better smock prices!)



And they don't include shipping in their price!

When this buy is over and exact costs are known I expect to be refunding money to just about everyone.  I did build a cushion into the price to handle any unexpected expenses.  And, other than possibly a few cents from over payments less than $1.00 (and I don't anticipate there being any) the IAP is making NO money from this.  Zero, Zilch, Nada, NOTHING!  (And, for the record neither am I and I am paying for my smock just like everyone else is.) The purpose of this buy is to get our members a good smock at a good price.


----------



## D.Oliver

mbroberg said:


> The purpose of this buy is to get our members a good smock at a good price.


 
Notice he *didn't* say "....*good* members a good smock at a good price."  
That means us not so good members can get a good smock at good price too!


----------



## mbroberg

D.Oliver said:


> mbroberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of this buy is to get our members a good smock at a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice he *didn't* say "....*good* members a good smock at a good price."
> That means us not so good members can get a good smock at good price too!
Click to expand...


Maybe we should have special "Schmuck Smocks".


----------



## KenV

Can we pool the overages to fund a " Smuck Smock" with the "Smuck" embroidered in a bright color?


----------



## mbroberg

KenV said:


> Can we pool the overages to fund a " Smuck Smock" with the "Smuck" embroidered in a bright color?



And take nominations as to who should receive it?


----------



## edstreet

Interesting choice of discriminating phrase to use there.


----------



## mbroberg

edstreet said:


> Interesting choice of discriminating phrase to use there.




  What are you referring to?


----------



## jsolie

You guys crack me up... LOL!  File sent.


----------



## mbroberg

Everyone who has ordered a smock  up to this point should have received an email from me.  If you didn't, let me know.


----------



## mbroberg

*READ THIS*

The first payment came in and in order to claim the money I had to set up a new PayPal Account.  The money would not go to the account I originally wanted it to go to.

*The new PayPal account is IAPSmocks@gmail.com.*

I will revise the forms and original post as soon as I am able.

Thanks!


----------



## mbroberg

Everyone who has submitted an order up to now should have received an email from me.  If you didn't let me know.


----------



## pianomanpj

The sizes range from S to XXXL - how do I determine what size I am? Is that based on the same size as a t-shirt, for example? Is there something else I could compare it to?


----------



## mbroberg

They are made to be worn over clothing.  They do run big.  I am 5'11 and weigh around 250.  I wear a 2x smock.


----------



## pianomanpj

mbroberg said:


> They are made to be worn over clothing.  They do run big.  I am 5'11 and weigh around 250.  I wear a 2x smock.



That helps some. I'm 5'-10" and weigh in at 145 lbs. That put me at a medium?


----------



## jeff

I'm 6'3" and I weigh 215lb. The large fits me comfortably, a little loose, with a t-shirt on.


----------



## pianomanpj

Yikes! That'll put me somewhere in a juniors! 



jeff said:


> I'm 6'3" and I weigh 215lb. The large fits me comfortably, a little loose, with a t-shirt on.


----------



## mbroberg

We are off to a good start!  I know a lot of people have asked about these over the last several years so don't miss out!


----------



## monophoto

How long will the offer run?

I'm leaving tomorrow for a visit with our son, and won't have time to complete the paperwork until we get back.


----------



## alphageek

monophoto said:


> How long will the offer run?  I'm leaving tomorrow for a visit with our son, and won't have time to complete the paperwork until we get back.



July 14th from the OP


----------



## Tom T

Is there an option to also get a long apron.  It's kind of hot here.  Are the smock's light weight or heavy.  If I am about as tall as Jeff but weigh a bit more than him do I get a 3x.  
I weigh 250, another failed diet plan.  I also was taller once but they beat me down to 6'3"


----------



## mbroberg

Tom T said:


> Is there an option to also get a long apron.  It's kind of hot here.  Are the smock's light weight or heavy.  If I am about as tall as Jeff but weigh a bit more than him do I get a 3x.
> I weigh 250, another failed diet plan.  I also was taller once but they beat me down to 6'3"



There are no aprons.  The smocks are light weight.  I'm not going to recommend any specific size for anyone.  All I can tell you is that they are designed to be worn over clothing so they are intentionally over sized.  I wear a 2X shirt (sometimes a 3X depending on how it is cut).  A 2X smock over a knit polo shirt works for me.

Sorry I can not be any more help but I do not want to be responsible for telling someone that they should buy a particular size and then have it not fit the way they want it to.


----------



## magpens

Would I be correct in assuming that the $55.00 price includes domestic shipping for sizes up to and including XXXL ?

I have a US mailing address in WA state.


----------



## SteveG

If I buy two Smocks, can I get Derek thrown in? :biggrin:  Doing this would avoid putting a price on him, and he would be happy because I would give him a yellow trash can so he could run around trying to catch shavings as they fly off the lathe.:tongue:


----------



## mbroberg

magpens said:


> Would I be correct in assuming that the $55.00 price includes domestic shipping for sizes up to and including XXXL ?
> 
> I have a US mailing address in WA state.



Yes.  Domestic shipping is included in the $55.00 base price.


----------



## mbroberg

SteveG said:


> If I buy two Smocks, can I get Derek thrown in? :biggrin:  Doing this would avoid putting a price on him, and he would be happy because I would give him a yellow trash can so he could run around trying to catch shavings as they fly off the lathe.:tongue:



I don't know if we should let Derrek go for the mere price of a smock.  Besides, shipping could be a problem unless, maybe, we shipped him IN a yellow trash can.


----------



## mbroberg

*A word about smock size*

In response to several inquiries about what size smock to order I emailed the supplier for their advice, which is:

*Order you normal shirt size.  If you wear a size large shirt, order a size large smock, etc.*


----------



## PR_Princess

But Mike......What if you don't wear shirts? 

And ...what about Derek. What size for his yellow trash can???:biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg

PR_Princess said:


> But Mike......What if you don't wear shirts?



Dawn,  I'll catch the next flight to Wisconsin and help you out with that!  :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## walshjp17

Thanks for doing this Mike.  Ordered mine; hope you got my email.


----------



## KenV

Thanks Mike -- My earlier one is getting a bit the worse for the wear --  

It was not the turning that caused the accelerated wear and tear, but rather the adhesives which show a magnetic like affinity for cloth.  

Appreciate your taking on such a task in your "retirement".


----------



## mbroberg

walshjp17 said:


> Thanks for doing this Mike.  Ordered mine; hope you got my email.



Got it.


Everyone who has ordered up to this point should have received an email from me.  If you haven't let me know.

I've had several people ask me for an ETA on delivery.  The short answer is I don't know.  Orders will be taken through the 14th.  I will send the group order to the supplier on the 15th.  Then we wait for them to complete the order and ship it to me.  How long that takes will be determined by how many smocks are ordered.  Once I get the smocks I will prepare and ship the individual smocks.

I will keep everyone up to date on the progress.


----------



## TonyL

Just received one for Christmas   I would  be highly inteterdtin a tool and blank bag  much like a shooting range bag  if anyone is think about i will wait


----------



## firewhatfire

what color logo would go on the royal blue one?


----------



## mbroberg

firewhatfire said:


> what color logo would go on the royal blue one?



This is what the company sent as a sample.  I can not say for certain that it will be exactly the same, but I'm sure it will be close.


----------



## firewhatfire

thats what I ordered



mbroberg said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> what color logo would go on the royal blue one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the company sent as a sample.  I can not say for certain that it will be exactly the same, but I'm sure it will be close.
Click to expand...


----------



## mbroberg

Everyone who has ordered up to this point should have received an email from me. If you haven't let me know.


----------



## mbroberg

*Just for the fun of it.*

How many of the 21 smocks ordered so far are going to be shipped to Canada?


----------



## scotian12

I ordered one. Canadians are joiners, so there should be a few more .   Darrell


----------



## mbroberg

I have made a slight change to the order form that I would like everyone to be aware of.  The following sentence has been added.

"Please note that this is a Word document.  I would really appreciate it if you would send it back to me as a Word Document."

If you absolutely cannot send it back to me as a Word document I understand and will deal with it.  I've been getting them back as all kinds of files and it really slows me down.

Thanks!


----------



## mbroberg

10 days left to order a smock!  (OK, 10 1/2)


----------



## mbroberg

Everyone who has ordered up to this point should have received an email from me. If you haven't let me know.


----------



## Kragax

Is the sizing accurate? I am a large mammal and have heard that with some smocks on the market. The sizing is not accurate as in a XXL is closer to a large. How will we pay? Is PayPal an option?


----------



## lorbay

Kragax said:


> Is the sizing accurate? I am a large mammal and have heard that with some smocks on the market. The sizing is not accurate as in a XXL is closer to a large. How will we pay? Is PayPal an option?



I think you need to go back and start at the beginning of this thread. There you will see all your answers.

Lin.


----------



## mbroberg

Kragax said:


> Is the sizing accurate? I am a large mammal and have heard that with some smocks on the market. The sizing is not accurate as in a XXL is closer to a large. How will we pay? Is PayPal an option?



Complete ordering information is here.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f21/group-purchase-iap-smocks-133489/#post1778772

Sizing information is here.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f21/group-purchase-iap-smocks-133489/#post1779203


----------



## Kragax

OK sorry I missed the PayPal thing but I was concerned about ordering a 2xl and finding it was too small. That would be the suck.
It looks like you have one to try on is the sizing accurate. I wear a XXL Tee Shirt. What size would you recommend?


----------



## mbroberg

I'm not going to recommend a size for anyone.  Everyone likes their clothes to fit differently.  I will say that I wear a 2X shirt and I have a 2X smock that fits fine.  When I asked the company about sizing they told me that people should order whatever size shirt they wear.


----------



## Kragax

Thank You.


----------



## csr67

Email order sent!  I'm sick of picking the shavings off my Dickies workshirt I've been wearing while at the lathe!


----------



## mbroberg

Everyone who has ordered up to this point should have received an email from me. If you haven't let me know.


----------



## mbroberg

Only 3 days left to order an IAP Smock!

Everyone who has ordered up to this point should have received an email from me. If you haven't let me know.


----------



## oneleggimp

For curiosity how many ordered smocks and what was the colour breakdown by numbers   I'm guessing the most popular would be Navy and Royal but inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## mbroberg

Everyone who has ordered up to this point should have received an email from me. If you haven't let me know. 

The order was suppose to go in on Wednesday but some issues have arisen which may delay submission for a couple of days.  I will continue to take orders up until the time that I submit the order.  I WILL NOT ACCEPT ANY MORE CHECKS AFTER TUESDAY 7/14/15.  If you want to order a smock and want to pay with a check order it NOW!  Even if you want one and will pay with PayPal, don't wait!  Place your order now.  The order form can be downloaded by clicking the link in the first post of this thread.

I will keep everyone informed on the progress of this buy.


----------



## mbroberg

oneleggimp said:


> For curiosity how many ordered smocks and what was the colour breakdown by numbers   I'm guessing the most popular would be Navy and Royal but inquiring minds want to know.



45 smocks ordered so far.

Royal - 15
Silver - 9
Navy - 7
Maroon - 6
Tan - 4
Gray - 4


----------



## Krankyankee

mbroberg said:


> *Well folks, we’ve talked about it for years; we even came close once or twice; but now it is going to happen.  This post is to announce a group purchase of custom IAP Branded, Personalized Wood Turner’s Smocks!
> 
> These are the same style smocks offered by the AAW.  They feature a pocket with flap on the front and two large pockets on the rear.  The smocks are available in 6 colors:  Gray, Tan, Royal, Navy, Maroon and Silver (Silver looks more of an off white to me, but they call it silver).  They come in sizes: S – 3X.  Larger sizes are also available but cost a little more.  These smocks are designed to be worn over clothing so they do run larger than normal.
> 
> They will have the IAP Logo embroidered on the upper left front.  For an additional $5.00 names can be embroidered above the logo, on the pocket flap or on the right front.
> 
> To purchase one or more of these smocks members must submit a completed IAP Smock Order Form (Attached) to me via email AND submit payment to me via PayPal once you receive an email from me with your verified total and payment instructions.  All payments are to be submitted by using the PayPal “Friends and Family” option.  Funds submitted by use of the “Pay for Goods or Services” option will be immediately refunded.
> 
> A breakdown of the purchase price is as follows.
> 
> Smocks (Sizes S – XXXL) with logo embroidered:  $55.00
> Smocks (Sizes XXXXL+) with logo embroidered and shipped domestically, Add:  $5.00
> International Shipping: Add $10.00
> Embroidered name (optional):  Add $5.00
> Additional Insurance (optional):	$2.75
> 
> Any money collected that totals over $1.00 above the actual, final costs incurred per order will be refunded to the buyers.  Overages less than $1.00 will go to the IAP.
> 
> To order please download the attached Order Form (Word Document), complete it and email it back to me at IAPSmocks@gmail.com.  After I review your order form I will send you an email verifying your total and payment instructions.  DO NOT SEND PAYMENT UNTIL YOU RECEIVE THE EMAIL.  I will attempt the email within 24 hours of receiving an order form.
> 
> The attached photos show a smock, the logo embroidery and the colors available.  Be advised that the coloring of the logo may vary depending on the color smock you order.
> 
> Orders may be submitted between now and July 14th.
> 
> Please contact me right away with any questions or if you see any mistakes being made.  Let’s take care of them sooner rather than later.
> 
> Feel free to brag about your order in this thread but do not attempt to order a smock in the thread.  Follow the steps above to do that.*


I have tried two different email accounts and cannot get them to work on your email address....is there another way to contact you and order this smoock ?

George Morgan
Krankyankee
Pittston, Pa


----------



## mbroberg

Krankyankee

Did you try copying and pasting the email address?  Here is a link you can click.

IAPSmocks@gmail.com

If give me your email address I'll send you an email that you can attach your form to and send as a reply.

I don't know why it wouldn't be working for you but if you continue to have problems call me.  My phone number is on the order form and in my profile.


----------



## mbroberg

If you have ordered a smock but have not sent in your payment please do so right away.  If you have ordered a smock and changed your mind about the purchase please let me know that also.


----------



## oneleggimp

mbroberg said:


> 45 smocks ordered so far.
> 
> Royal - 15
> Silver - 9
> Navy - 7
> Maroon - 6
> Tan - 4
> Gray - 4


Thanks for the information.  It's interesting I would've guessed that Navy would be more popular than silver and maroon would  also eclipse silver but I've been wrong before and am again in this instance.  Live and learn.


----------



## mbroberg

I am still waiting on payment from several members.  The order should go into the company in the next several days.


----------



## oneleggimp

Thank you, Mike   for making this happen.  I'm involved with a similar project for another organization and it really does take a bunch of time and effort.


----------



## mbroberg

FYI,

I just sent the order (except for the members from whom I am still awaiting payment) to the supplier.  I will add the additional orders as payment is received.  I have asked for an estimated delivery date and will keep you informed as information is received.


----------



## mbroberg

All payments received.  Complete order submitted.  No more orders will be accepted.


----------



## pianomanpj

Are they in yet? Are they in yet? Are they in yet? Are they in yet?

Okay, I'll stop... :tongue::wink:


----------



## tjseagrove

pianomanpj said:


> Are they in yet? Are they in yet? Are they in yet? Are they in yet?
> 
> Okay, I'll stop... :tongue::wink:



Start walking to his house.  By the time you get there, I am sure they would have long before been delivered...
22


----------



## pianomanpj

tjseagrove said:


> pianomanpj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they in yet? Are they in yet? Are they in yet? Are they in yet?
> 
> Okay, I'll stop... :tongue::wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start walking to his house.  By the time you get there, I am sure they would have long before been delivered...
> 22
Click to expand...


ON MY WAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg

pianomanpj said:


> Are they in yet? Are they in yet? Are they in yet? Are they in yet?
> 
> Okay, I'll stop... :tongue::wink:



ETA is about six months. 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

(Now when they show up within weeks you will be happy :biggrin


----------



## PR_Princess

pianomanpj said:


> tjseagrove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pianomanpj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they in yet? Are they in yet? Are they in yet? Are they in yet?
> 
> Okay, I'll stop... :tongue::wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start walking to his house.  By the time you get there, I am sure they would have long before been delivered...
> 22
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ON MY WAY!! :biggrin:
Click to expand...




mbroberg said:


> ETA is about six months.
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> (Now when they show up within weeks you will be happy :biggrin



....and somewhere in the middle of New York state.:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## oneleggimp

Mike

Do you have a real ETA  yet?


----------



## mbroberg

oneleggimp said:


> Mike  Do you have a real ETA  yet?



I was told 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## D.Oliver

Great timing. People will be able to wear their brand new smocks as they turn their pens for the Slimline-Unlimited Contest or the Contest for the Turning Challenged. Dress for Success! That's my motto. Well that and "Never be afaid to link to your own contest"!


----------



## bobleibo

D.Oliver said:


> Great timing. People will be able to wear their brand new smocks as they turn their pens for the Slimline-Unlimited Contest or the Contest for the Turning Challenged. Dress for Success! That's my motto. Well that and "Never be afaid to link to your own contest"!



Derek, if there is ever an award for promoting your contest, you would win hands down. Since I owe you for the marketing lessons, I'm passing this along....imagine how much better you would do if you were able to promote the http://www.penturners.org/forum/f299/ball-point-pen-contest-133488/  !!!!!!   Reach for the stars ~


----------



## mbroberg

Just an update - 

It will be 3 weeks tomorrow since I submitted the order.  I just emailed the company for an updated estimated shipping date.  I'll keep you all informed as information becomes available.

Mike


----------



## mbroberg

I received a reply this morning.  The smocks will ship to me on Monday.


----------



## oneleggimp

Thank you for all you have done to make this purchase and follow-up on it.  Just for curiousity - where do they come from?


----------



## mbroberg

oneleggimp said:


> Thank you for all you have done to make this purchase and follow-up on it.  Just for curiousity - where do they come from?



Arvada, CO


----------



## oneleggimp

So you should hopefully receive them by the following Monday 17 August.  Nice to know.

Thanks again.


----------



## tjseagrove

mbroberg said:


> I received a reply this morning.  The smocks will ship to me on Monday.



And you are shipping them to us on Tuesday?????  :biggrin:

Appreciate the work put in and look forward to its arrival whenever that happens to be.
153


----------



## mbroberg

I received all of the smocks today.  I'm in the process of packaging them up for shipping to you.  I will probably have all of the domestic orders out by tomorrow.  I haven't received an invoice yet but when I do I will calculate refunds for over payments.


----------



## KenV

Mike

If it not a hassle, I would rather any refund due me go to IAP.


----------



## oneleggimp

Me too Mike.  I am just very appreciative of you taking care of this and of IAP and any refund I might be due could go to IAP if not a hassle. 


Thanks again for your hard work.


----------



## suefox51

Me too Mike - the work involved to do this  -- awesome - any refund can go to IAP.

Sue


----------



## pianomanpj

Same here. Any refund can go to the IAP.


----------



## mbroberg

Ken, Ernie, Sue and Roger,

Thank you.  I will gladly funnel the money to Jeff but perhaps you want to know exactly what the smocks cost first.  

The Invoice arrived in the afternoon mail.  Expenses were actually less than I expected.  They did not charge for shipping to me.  They only charged the plus size fee for the largest smock so most of you who paid it will be getting it back.

Here is a breakdown of the actual costs:

Smock with IAP logo embroidered (Sizes S - 5XL) - $33.90
Smock with IAP logo embroidered (Size 6XL) - $38.90 (Original quote specified an extra charge for 4XL and above.)
Name embroidered - $5.00
Additional shipping insurance - $2.75 (offered as an option)
Domestic shipping of one smock in a padded flat rate envelope - $5.70
Domestic shipping of more than one smock - TBD (I will ship the most economical way possible.  I can't get more than one smock in a padded flat rate envelope.)
International shipping - TBD (I will ship the most economical way possible.)

When compared to other sources, whose prices do not include shipping or extra embroidery I think we got a pretty good deal. :biggrin:

So,..............  If anyone else wants to donate their refund to the IAP let me know ASAP.  I want to get this little project wrapped up so I will be issuing refunds as soon as I get the individual smocks packaged.


----------



## asyler

any refund can go to IAP as well,, thanks


----------



## pianomanpj

No worries, Mike. Give the balance to the IAP. Jeff will spend it more wisely than me anyway.


----------



## monophoto

Mike

IAP can use the money - please direct my refund there.

Louie


----------



## scotian12

Mike....my refund can go to the IAP. Thank you very much for your efforts.    Darrell


----------



## jsolie

If I have any refund due, please forward it to IAP.


----------



## oneleggimp

mbroberg said:


> Ken, Ernie, Sue and Roger,
> 
> Thank you.  I will gladly funnel the money to Jeff but perhaps you want to know exactly what the smocks cost first.
> 
> The Invoice arrived in the afternoon mail.  Expenses were actually less than I expected.  They did not charge for shipping to me.  They only charged the plus size fee for the largest smock so most of you who paid it will be getting it back.
> 
> Here is a breakdown of the actual costs:
> 
> Smock with IAP logo embroidered (Sizes S - 5XL) - $33.90
> Smock with IAP logo embroidered (Size 6XL) - $38.90 (Original quote specified an extra charge for 4XL and above.)
> Name embroidered - $5.00
> Additional shipping insurance - $2.75 (offered as an option)
> Domestic shipping of one smock in a padded flat rate envelope - $5.70
> Domestic shipping of more than one smock - TBD (I will ship the most economical way possible.  I can't get more than one smock in a padded flat rate envelope.)
> International shipping - TBD (I will ship the most economical way possible.)
> 
> When compared to other sources, whose prices do not include shipping or extra embroidery I think we got a pretty good deal. :biggrin:
> 
> So,..............  If anyone else wants to donate their refund to the IAP let me know ASAP.  I want to get this little project wrapped up so I will be issuing refunds as soon as I get the individual smocks packaged.


Let IAP put this to good use  You did us  a great favor and got a great bargain as well.  Thanks for your very hard work.


----------



## hcpens

Mike, include any refund for me in the money to IAP, I could never repay them for the joy I have received from this website.


----------



## Grampy122

*Refund*

If I have any refund due, please forward it to IAP. 

Gordie


----------



## jeff

Thanks, all. We appreciate your generosity!

Looking forward to my smock!


----------



## SkookumPens

IAP can keep any refund I am intitled to also.
Craig Chatterton 
Skookumpens


----------



## mbroberg

A word about the insurance...................

If you live in the United States, ordered just one smock and paid the optional $2.75 for additional insurance I am going to refund that as well.  Priority mail packages include $50.00 insurance in their price.  No order of a single smock totals up to $50.00.


----------



## monophoto

Mike

It arrived - thanks for taking the lead on this project!


----------



## hcpens

Got mine, looking good, now I am going to have to sweep up all those shavings that normally went down my front.

Thanks for your time and hard work.

RAR


----------



## Grampy122

*Smock*

I received mine. Thanks for doing the Group Buy.

Gordie


----------



## pianomanpj

Got the smock today!! Thanks, Mike! Looks great! :biggrin:


----------



## Katya

I suspect that international postage charges mean that you won't get much of a refund from me.  But what's there is gladly and gratefully given back to the IAP.


----------



## mbroberg

Katya said:


> I suspect that international postage charges mean that you won't get much of a refund from me.  But what's there is gladly and gratefully given back to the IAP.



I'm not sure yet. Planning on getting the Internationals out by tomorrow but MIL got taken to hospital today so schedule may be altered.


----------



## MarkD

My smock arrived today! Looks great!


----------



## oneleggimp

Got my Smock today.  Looks great.  Thanks for all your hard work, Mike.


----------



## Jim15

Received my smock today also. Thank you.


----------



## jsolie

My smock arrived safe and sound today.


----------



## Skeleton2014

Also got my smock Thursday... Looks great.  Thank you Mike for doing this group buy! The smock is on the back of my office chair. Just want to admire it for awhile and not get it dirty!
Jeff


----------



## Katya

Sorry to hear about your MIL!  Hope she'll be okay.  
You've got your priorities straight.
Catherine


----------



## scotian12

Received my smock. Very pleased with it. Thanks Mike for organizing this buy.  Darrell


----------



## mbroberg

Thanks for letting me know Darrell.  I'm glad you like it.


----------



## wyone

Thank you so much for making this possible.  I have not been ale to try it yet, but I am looking forward to it.

Mitch


----------



## csr67

Excellent smock!  Finally got to wear mine yesterday and I love how it sheds the shavings!  My old Dickies work shirt I'd been using went straight in the trashcan.  Thanks again!


----------

